# ResultSet initialisieren



## terryl (15. Dez 2008)

In einer eigenen MEthode möchte ich ein ResultSet initialisieren:


```
protected ResultSet executeDBQuery( final DatabaseTimerconnect connect, final String sStatement )
	{
		ResultSet result = new ResultSet(); // <--- das geht nicht
		connect.prepSetStatement( statement );
		try
		{
			result = connect.prepExecuteQuery();
		}
		catch( SQLException e )
		{
			showError( null, ERR_DBQUERY );
		}
		return( result );
	}
```

(DatabaseTimerconnect ist meine eigene Klasse, showError meine eigene Methode.)

ResultSet ist keine Klasse, sondern ein Interface. Wie bekomme ich das initialisiert, um den try/catch-Block und das Return so zu lassen, wie sie sind?


----------



## maki (15. Dez 2008)

ResultSet result = null;

Alles anderes ist quatsch.


----------



## terryl (15. Dez 2008)

Danke!


----------

